# Not sure what to do



## confused001 (Oct 18, 2013)

I would give anything to be happy and out of the relationship with my husband. I stay in it only for the kids (who are 9 and 11 - I also have kids from a previous relationship who are 15 and 17 living with us). Deep down, I know he doesn't treat me right and emotionally abuses me. I would rather be alone without any expectations than having him constantly let me down and having that be an example to my sons (all four are boys).
He doesn't think he has any issues. He wouldn't leave unless court ordered to. He has nowhere else to go. I work full time and am in school full time. He was laid off and hasn't searched for work. He goes to school full time. He is not a strong parent.
The whole divorce process seems so overwhelming and painful and expensive to me. I don't have the disposable income to hire an attorney (providing support for the entire family on about $35K/year).
Am I doomed? I feel so stuck, hopeless, and unhappy.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Are there standard do it yourself divorce papers?

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

How are you doing? TAM will help but you need to stick with your thread to generate support.


----------

